# My first litter--outside or inside?



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Had my first litter of 7 LGDs on Saturday. I don't have a barn where I can use a heat lamp. Should I move mama and the pups into the garage with a heat lamp or will they be okay out in a doghouse with mama and lots of bedding? We've been getting down into the low 30's and upper 20's, so it's not too cold. I don't want them up by the house, but if it's only for a week or two I don't think the socialization will be messed up.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Garage with a lamp is the least you could do. A basement would be better.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I'm curious what you mean by "I don't think the socialization will be messed up."

I too think they should get a little help with heat and shelter at least in the first few weeks of life.

What kind of pups are they?


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

By socialization messed up I just mean that I don't want them around the house and humans too much so that they're first instinct is to stay with the goats. But both parents are working dogs with the goats so that really shouldn't be a problem.

The mom is 3/4 Anatolian 1/4 GPyr. Dad is 1/2 Anatolian 1/2 Maremma.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

It's a fallacy that LGD shouldn't be socialized. The instinct is there no matter what. I think we are the only country that seems to think they shouldn't be socialized. In other countries, they work with a person to guard the livestock. You can't do that with a dog that isn't socialized. The only thing not socializing does is make them harder to handle for routine stuff or taking to the vet.

I wish you were closer. I would be tempted. I have a one year old GP mix. I'm starting to think about getting a pup for her to train. 

I don't know what the other half of my GP mix is. Her mother was allowed to roam. :smack From an early age, despite trying to keep her in the backyard except under supervision, she would push her way through or under gates to get into the pasture with the goats, horses, and chickens. I've stopped trying to keep her in the backyard.  I have the gate set up so she can come and go as she likes. Often during the day she is inside on the couch. At night, she can be found bedded down with the goats. It's where she wants to be. 

Oh, one last thing. There is a rule that if you post about babies on this forum, at least one photo is required.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

My very best LGD, who was perfect in every single way, began life as a pampered house dog. He slept in the bed beside my husband until he was almost 4 years old.

Freaking amazing LGD of the quality that I only pray I can find again in this lifetime.

My second best spent his first 5 months as a house dog, then 6 months as a porch dog before moving into the pasture full time. 

I've never lost a single feather of my flocks in a wild, unfenced, heavily forested mountain ranch with bears, cougars, and huge coyote flocks.
I see no evidence that socialization negatively effects LG quality.


----------

